# App Looks Busy. No Orders?



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Both DD and Cavy looked very busy so I turned on the apps and waited. Within the space of several hours I received only three orders, and each was either at or below $6. And one of them was for an order that had the store listed in West LA and the dropoff on the other side of Glendale! 🤣 I rejected all three.

You would think there would be enough real demand for delivery during the stay-at-home coronavirus pandemic that Doordash and Caviar wouldn't need to make their apps seem busy when they're not.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't know, I had a decent day.
Multi-apping DD and GH. You might want to call 2 buck Tony and tell him you're not getting any orders lol


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Not getting any requests so far on DD during Saturday dinner hours. Maybe ppl are running out of delivery food $$$.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

End of the month slow down?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> End of the month slow down?


People on set incomes are very predictable.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Scams.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Yeah, same here. But I rarely get pings and when I do, they’re like yours. So, I decline them.

I assume they may be busy, just not for people like us that generally decline anything under $6.

I’ve noticed that the DD to CX ratio is off a little for the orders I’ve accepted. Usually they’re 50-50.

But now it appears DD is paying more for those orders.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Well...I think DD is back at it again..this week has brought me back to about a year ago, when all they give are horrible offers ($2-5 for 3-7 mi or $4-8 for 6-12 mi)...there is also a HUGE saturation of people now, new and dumb, taking these horrible offers or they wouldn't have shown back up.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely agree with you Dan but once things start opening back up, a good portion of the new and dumb should be going back to work and school and DD is going to have to do something if they want shit delivered. Everyone that I know in my market are extreme cherry pickers and we're not budging for anything less than $7-8 bucks.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GH has been averaging $100+ for 4 hours, but I quit after 8:30pm because most of the order are FF and will have long lines. Not sure what happened, but before you could be in and out of a BK in less than 90 seconds. Now its a good 5+ minutes almost any time of the day.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Too many drivers.


----------

